# Problème pour récupérer mes photos



## Chlosalou (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone SE depuis octobre et je ne l'ai encore jamais vidé. J'essaie de le faire depuis maintenant 1 mois (récupérer les photos en fait). J'ai compris qu'elles sont stockées sur le cloud et donc que je suis censée les télécharger. Or, j'ai beau désinstaller toutes mes applications, je n'ai pas la place pour les télécharger.

Lorsque je désactive le bouton "Phototèque iCloud", le message suivant apparait "Cet iPhone n'a pas pu télécharger 509 photos et vidéos en pleine résolution. Si vous continuez, les versions en basse résolution de ces photos et vidéos seront supprimées" avec le bouton "Supprimer de l'Iphone" disponible.

Si je clique sur supprimer, que va-t-il se passer, je ne comprends pas ?

J'ai déjà essayé d'installer iCloud pour Windows (n'ayant pas de mac) et mon ordinateur ne le supporte pas, ce n'est donc pas une option.

J'ai aussi essayé de me les envoyer par mail (oui 509 c'est long) et une fois téléchargées sur l'ordi, je ne peux pas les ouvrir car je ne "dispose pas des droits d'accès".

Mon téléphone est plein, mais surtout je veux récupérer ces contenus, très chers pour moi.

Avez-vous une solution miracle ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------

